# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  How to shutdown avast! antivirus

## NickGolovko

In system tray there usually are two icons related to avast!: a blue round with 'i' letter (Virus Recovery DataBase, VRDB) and another blue round with 'a' letter (the control panel).

To shutdown avast! you have to go through the following procedure:

*1) Stop VRDB scanner*. Right-click the VRDB icon and choose the corresponding menu item to disable VRDB creation.

*2) Stop antivirus scanner*. Right-click the control panel icon and choose the menu item to stop access scanner. Confirm your action in the pop-up that will appear. 

*3)* Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Administration -> Services. *Stop the services:

“avast! Antivirus” 
“avast! iAVS4 Control Service”* 

To stop a service right-click at it and choose "Stop".

*4) Run Task Manager and kill process ashDisp.exe*.

To kill process right-click at it and choose the corresponding item. Confirm your action.

----------

